
Data denormalization is broken - Liron
https://medium.com/@lironshapira/data-denormalization-is-broken-7b697352f405
======
nbevans
Can you imagine how long his blog post will be when he discovers event
sourcing? ;)

~~~
carterehsmith
"Just use event source" is no different then saying "just use MongoDB". You
come across as a rookie.

~~~
nbevans
You what?

